# Nissan FOrum Members Exclusive Discounts Online



## JRNissanParts (Oct 3, 2003)

I posted the following in the new member forum. I hope that I can help many of you with your OEM Nissan Parts & Accessories.

Newbie Vendor of OEM Nissan Parts & Accessories 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to introduce us to your forum. We are Jerry Rome Nissan in West Springfield, Mass.

I am Ken Athas, Parts Manager and would like you all to know about a special discount code Nissan Forums Members can use to gain extra discounts online off our already discounted online prices.

Please use Promio Code "NISSFORUM" to get an additional 5% off our already discounted only only prices.

This discount applies to all Genuine Nissan Parts & Accessories.

AS AN INTRODUCTORY OFFER, I WOULD LIKE TO OFFER AN EXTRA 10% OFF RATHER THAN THE 5% THROUGH THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER.

USE "NISSAN10" AT CHECKOUT AND YOU WILL RECEIVE AN EXTRA 10% OFF WEB PRICE WHICH IS OVER 20% OFF NISSAN FACTORY LIST PRICE.

http://www.jerryromenissan.com/en_US/f_MiscPage_1.chtml


These prices are for web orders only which uses paypal for checkout.

If there is anything you can not find online, feel free to e-mail us and we will provide the number to order.


----------

